# Tampa, FL - Titan, 18 months old, male



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

Titan is an 18 month old German Shepherd who would love nothing more than to be your shadow as you go about your day, occasionally bumping under your hand to ask for pets or if that is possibly a treat in your pocket. He is happiest when he is right next to you, but he also loves to chase after a ball or sprawl out on the grass and get belly rubs. Titan is laid-back, curious, and medium energy, so he is a great introduction to the German Shepherd breed or anyone who wants an intelligent and loving activity companion. He is highly food-motivated and very smart, so he will excel in obedience training and might even enjoy a fun activity like rally obedience or nose work. Titan enjoys being around other dogs his own size that can play with him, and he is curious about cats but prefers to ignore them. In his foster home, Titan is learning crate training and basic obedience skills, which will be important for his loving family to continue with him.

Titan is currently living with me as a foster dog, and he is available for adoption with Heidi's Legacy Dog Rescue. His Petfinder page has some additional information about adoption requirements and procedures.

Photos can be found here.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck with a permanent home for him. He has such beautiful eyes.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Hope he finds a furrever home soon!! Seems like such a sweet boy who could make someone a wonderful companion!!


----------



## JessAndHerWolf (Jul 25, 2015)

He is gorgeous! We are looking for a second GSD but are in Milwaukee, WI. I see Heidi's Legacy doesn't transport, otherwise I'd be alllllll over that


----------

